# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  درخواست اسکریپت درگاه واسط پرداخت asp.net

## h4ck31

باسلام واحترام
بنده یک وبسایت دارم که روی هاست ویندوز 2016 هست ÷
میخام برای یک ساب دامنه یک صفحه درست بشه که مبلغ نام و نام خانوادگی را وارد کنیم با تلفن یا ایمل بعد وصل بشه به بانک ملت و هزینه رو پرداخت کنه طرف
دوستانی که میتونند اینرو بنویسیند یا آماده دارند خریدارم
ایدی تلگرام , .و واتس آپ
@h4ck31
09189431367

----------

